# Unable to boot Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 64 bit on bhyve



## manas (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am running:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD ****.** 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:37:44 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
 have followed the [link=http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host-bhyve.html]instructions in the handbook[/link] to successfully install and run Debian 7.6.0 64 bit on the host.

When trying to run Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 64 bit, after successfully completing the installation, I run into an error where bhyve exits. The VM goes through the boot process and this is the message when it exits:

```
vm exit rdmsr 0x611, cpu 0
```

Any insight on the error?

Thanks


----------



## allanjude@ (Sep 8, 2014)

This problem (specific to Ubuntu 14.04) was fixed with the new -w flag in bhyve. However this was not introduced until after 10.0-RELEASE.

You'll have to upgrade to 10-STABLE, or grab one of the 10.1-PRERELEASE snapshots from here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snaps ... AGES/10.1/.


----------



## manas (Sep 8, 2014)

nearsourceit said:
			
		

> This problem (specific to Ubuntu 14.04) was fixed with the new -w flag in bhyve. However this was not introduced until after 10.0-RELEASE.
> 
> You'll have to upgrade to 10-STABLE, or grab one of the 10.1-PRERELEASE snapshots from here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snaps ... AGES/10.1/.



Thanks, I have upgraded to 10-STABLE. I will try running the VM again.


----------



## manas (Sep 8, 2014)

I added the '-w' flag and the VM successfully boots. It does throw some messages which I think are harmless:


```
rdmsr to register 0x611 on vcpu 0
rdmsr to register 0x639 on vcpu 0
rdmsr to register 0x641 on vcpu 0
rdmsr to register 0x619 on vcpu 0
etc.
```


----------



## allanjude@ (Sep 8, 2014)

manas said:
			
		

> I added the '-w' flag and the VM successfully boots. It does throw some messages which I think are harmless:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, those are the commands that were stopping the VM before, being safely ignored.


----------

